
Hey Apple, how about a MacBook SE? - thebigspacefuck
https://techcrunch.com/2020/08/22/hey-apple-how-about-a-macbook-se
======
stephenr
I really cannot comprehend the constant whining about USB-C/Tb3 ports Macs.

A single $25 adapter, plugged into one of the USB-C ports, will give you newer
HDMI, more USB3 ports and more variety of card reader slots than pre-TB3
models had built in.

And what is the obsession with the built in card reader slot? I can’t imagine
any professional photographer is going to accept using a USB2 speed card
reader, if they even use SD cards at all.

~~~
lobsang
I can definately understand the desire to have a USB-A port, its probably
still the most common connector for keyboards, mice, external drives etc. HDMI
would also be nice to support most common display devices without the need for
a dongle.

I understand the remval of magsafe (as much as I liked the connector), SD card
reader, network port and other older connectors but USB-A and HDMI are still
prevalant among a lot of devices.

Less said about the origirnal touchbar removing the "esc" key (on a developer
device) the better

~~~
stephenr
But here’s the thing:

A USB-c/Tb3 port can run a USB-a device, and it can run a hdmi device. It can
do so using either active or passive adapter devices (“hubs” or “docks” or
“dongles”) or it can do so via plain cables - USB-c to hdmi and USB-c to all
manner of other USB port/plug types are very common and cheap.

But a USB a port can’t do anything but run a USB device. Ok some things can be
tunneled over USB but it’s nowhere near as extensible as tb3, and doesn’t
support alt mode like USB-c

A hdmi port is even more restricted and can do literally one thing. I’ve had
Mac laptops for about 13 years. I can count the number of times I’ve connected
one to hdmi on one hand. I could still count the number of times if I stuck
that hand in a wood chipper, because the number is 0.

> Less said about the origirnal touchbar removing the "esc" key (on a
> developer device) the better

Agreed because the idea that all developers use a text editor that requires
constant and active use of the escape key is a ridiculous assumption.

